# Bonsai for beginner - Advice?



## Steve Smith (27 Apr 2011)

Hey all.  Wondering if anyone can advise on a good starter bonsai setup?  I'd like to give it a go myself, but my flat mate has also expressed an interest so I was thinking about a birthday gift.  I'd like to do it right though, not buy some cheap crappy "kit" from homebase or whatever.

Any advice/tips?


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2011)

This place which I think is not far from Matts does cheap workshops, a few of us have considered taking it up: http://www.lvbonsai.co.uk/workshops.asp  Maybe we could plan this for the next couple of months, would not mind attending it myself.


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Apr 2011)

have you got any outside space steve as its a lot easier to keep outdoor trees than indoor ones as they tend to dry up easily in centrally heated houses.

Chinese Elms are a good starter tree plus you can bring them inside for a few days to display them and it wont cause any harm. Other than that from the local species Larch are pretty hard to kill 

Joining a local club is the best route into it as theres nothing like being hands on with it.  FOBBS should have a list of clubs which may be local to you but note this list only includes their members so there may be another club more local thats not on the list - http://www.fobbsbonsai.co.uk/mem_map.htm

Ive been a member of Vale of Clwyd Bonsai for about 17 years and its a pity youre not in North Wales as we have one meeting and 2 free workshops per month where there's lots of free advice. The meetings are held at Green Dragon Bonsai who also sells trees - http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk  Here's our diary - http://www.vocbonsaisociety.co.uk/diary.html and Blog - http://vocbs.blogspot.com/

This is a good forum - http://ibonsaiclub.forumotion.com/forum

if you've any questions on it I'll have a go at answering on here or mail.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Apr 2011)

Hi all,
I'd start by going looking for suitable trees. If you want interior "trees", you could buy plug plant _Serissa foetida or Ficus benjamina_. From the earlier Bonsai thread _Carmona microphylla_ looked very good if you could find it http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=14012, I've seen Ikea as a suggestion.

If you want a Bonsai for outside, now is a very good timer to go tree seedling hunting. Gravel paths and demolition sites are very good for conifers, _Cotoneaster horizontalis_, Birch (_Betula pendula_) and Holly (_Ilex aquifolium_) seedlings. If you can find a fairly straight sapling about 75cm tall, that is ideal. I'd wait until it has rained before removing it. You may find you can get _Acer_ seedlings as well. I was at Westonbirt Arboretum recently and they had some really nice _A. palmatum_ (Japanese Maple) seedlings.

All you need then is a book (or a forum?), a pot, some Tesco's cat litter, scissors and training wire.

cheers Darrel


----------



## gmartins (27 Apr 2011)

Hi

In the past, I've kept a Ficus sp bonsai indoors for over 3 years (then my girlfriend killed it when I went abroad and she was looking after it). It was really easy. It was getting direct sunlight roughly 1 hour a day and I used to spray it with water every day. The moss kept in the substrate is a good indicator. Just keep it moist all time. You need to replace the substrate and do some root cutting every 2 years I think - I did it once while I had it.

Hope this helps,

G


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.  I'm wondering if maybe I should get him a good book on it, and then encourage him buying something (and me at the same time maybe!)  We don't really have any outside space.  We have a very small patio which is large enough for a couple of chairs and a table, but is covered so doesn't get particularly wet.  There would be room for one I guess, but it'd need watering regularly (I guess it would anyway).


----------



## sanj (27 Apr 2011)

Wow a bonsai for your flat mate...you must really like him.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Apr 2011)

He was talking about it the other week, while admiring my tanks!  I'm just encouraging the arty/zen thing.  It helps when I try and get an 80x45x45 into the shared living space


----------

